# Facial Ticks



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about showing other than it usually involves some very beautiful dogs. To get and keep the dogs looking their best I would imagine you have all the secrets. So my question is what do you do about ticks imbedded on the face? 

My last golden had a tick I missed and embedded itself just above her eye. When I took it out, as careful as I was, I left a very small bald spot. I hoped the fur would grow back but it never did and from what I've read this isn't unusual?

I would think this would be a nightmare for a showdog. I realize prevention is the number one defense but inevitably one of the little guys sneaks through and plants himself. So is there anyway to remove an embedded tick without leaving a bald spot?
Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

A good Judge looks past the superficial. Things happen to coats and this is a perfect example. Most good Judges are more interested in what's going on underneath the coat. 

As far as your last question, I would imagine quick detection and removal is the best advise I can give.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Pete, to be honest, stuff like this isn't a problem in the show ring. Judges understand that these are injuries or otherwise and will not hold it against a dog.
I have seen dogs shown with obvious hot spots just healed over, elbow stains, there was even a Pointer missing an ear! (from a hunting accident)
I have shown dogs with small hot spots, I have shown dogs with a tuft of hair missing off the head from playing too hard. Fisher has an ear hematoma that is on the mend. I showed him last month and the judge felt it, and made a joke about how this dog must have been fighting with wolves to sustain such an "injury!" We laughed it off. 
A lot of hunting or guard dog breeds even have in their standards, that scars from working are not to be considered or penalized.
In AKC, dogs cannot be lame, missing limbs, have stitches from recent surgery, deaf or blind, and of course, a dog in obviously poor condition can be excused. But minor things like you described would not influence a judge.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll be darned!!!! There's obviously much more to showing and judging than I was aware of...I thought any kind of blemish would be held against the dog. It's nice to know that the normal wear and tear isn't looked down upon. Thanks for your replies and I think I'll scoot on outta here before I embarrass myself any further.

Pete


----------

